# Roamio Remote Sings to me ??



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

After setting up the new roamio pro and doing things to my older XL4 unit, I dont know what I did but for some reason, the Roamio remote control started singing... like a little midi tune... it kept going on and on in a loop until i pressed "clear". 

#1 Any idea what that is and why it started that? I dont need it going off in my bedroom in the middle of the night.

#2 Is there an "off" feature to that?

Bizzare - i know... thought it was a Mogwai song from the Gremlins...

Anthony


----------



## SlappyMcgee (Aug 27, 2013)

That is the Roamio remote finder function. It is activated by tapping the front of the Tivo.


----------



## joelw (Jun 9, 2003)

Thank you for this!! It happened to me yesterday, and I couldn't understand what was going on. I thought I was going insane.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

My cablecard installer must have kept pressing the button when trying to get my CC's working... I thought the sound was the ringtone on his phone.


----------



## tough joe (Sep 16, 2006)

How cool is that! Smart idea Tivo !!


----------

